# Odd Place names.



## Banjo (8 Sep 2010)

Cycling away from the main roads you come across some odd place names.This one amused me between Usk and Chepstow.


----------



## stevieboy378 (8 Sep 2010)




----------



## Muddyfox (8 Sep 2010)

We saw this one whilst cycling on a fantastic cycle path route whilst out in Holland 






Simon


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Sep 2010)

No picture, but I regularly cycle through a small town called Bowling.
Also I am led to beleive there is/was a

Shitflats Place 

somewhere in Fife.


----------



## Gixxerman (9 Sep 2010)

There is a Fanny Hands Lane in Ludford, Lincs.

There is a Pity Me in Durham.

The 100 most rudest names are here.


----------



## Eddie (9 Sep 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> We saw this one whilst cycling on a fantastic cycle path route whilst out in Holland



Wassen means "wash"


----------



## ian turner (9 Sep 2010)

Botany Bay is about half a mile from Coton In the Elms which is claimed to be the place furthest from the sea in the UK.
Then there's Cold Meece near Stone Staffs.
Local to me in Whitwick Leics there are two roads called "City of". City of Dan and City of Three Waters though there's no explanation as to why. 
Almost forgot Bunny which is just outside Gotham and not far from Thrumpton which is almost but not quite a classic kids tv programme.


----------



## PpPete (9 Sep 2010)

"Lower Upham" always amuses me....


----------



## Maizie (9 Sep 2010)

Nothing too odd, but a couple of interesting ones

* I go past Cold Christmas Lane, which leads to a hamlet called Cold Christmas. Which I can only assume had a chilly December at some point in history.
* I noticed recently that I go past Pest House Lane, which I thought was interesting and did some investigating. It turns out not to be that uncommon a name, it is (fairly obviously) the lane leading to the pest house, the pest house being the leper hospital or plague hospital or place for people with other hideous infectious diseases.
* I also go past Bury Green and Albury, which I assume both had stuff going on during the plague as well.


----------



## BrumJim (9 Sep 2010)

Just south of home is Pink Green.

Lots of "Green"s near here. And quite a few nurseries for children. Would love to send a child to the "Green Day Nursery" all dressed up like a punk rock fan.


----------



## davefb (9 Sep 2010)

I commute past (ish) 'Nob End' , between Kearsley and Radcliffe. 


its mainly interesting as it's a nice canal  ( as well as comedy name  )

http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/mbb/mbbc34.htm


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Sep 2010)

There is a place called Sodom not far from Wootton Bassett .........


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Sep 2010)

....... and then of course there is No Place in Co Durham, and Pity Me in Durham itself.


----------



## guitarpete247 (9 Sep 2010)

Quite a few "Dirty Lane"s but only 1 I know. Locals have been trying to get name changed for years.


----------



## Hont (9 Sep 2010)

Confirmation on Pink Green and also Bell End already mentioned. I also regularly go past the following:

Piddle Lake
Lickey End
Twatling Road


----------



## NormanD (9 Sep 2010)

Six Mile Bottom near Newmarket in Suffolk, it also contains a great friendly pub called The Green man


----------



## Ravenbait (9 Sep 2010)

The first highlight of the Dumb Run:








Sam


----------



## Davidc (9 Sep 2010)

I'd love to know the origins of the names "Outer Ting Tong" and "Inner Ting Tong" which are roads between Exmouth and Budleigh Salterton in South Devon.


----------



## Mark_Robson (9 Sep 2010)

I once knew a  Wideopen  girl.


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Sep 2010)

Then there is 'Tiddleywink' on the B4039 near Chippenham.

This thread could go on for ever ...........


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Sep 2010)

Cycled to New Zealand and back the other Sunday morning.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (9 Sep 2010)

There is a street named "The Wong" in Horncastle, Lincolnshire.


----------



## davefb (9 Sep 2010)

theres a fort gay in america...

which caused an issue...

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1732246/microsoft-bans-gamer-fort-gay

what i found amazing ,is why its called fort gay...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Gay,_West_Virginia

supposedly, it was called 'cassville' but people used to cover up the 'c'  ( though that wiki page has been edited since i read that yesturday  )


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Sep 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Just south of home is Pink Green.
> 
> Lots of "Green"s near here. And quite a few nurseries for children. Would love to send a child to the "Green Day Nursery" all dressed up like a punk rock fan.



I went to a Castle Green Nursery, but that isn't the same somehow.

Anyway, there is Muckle Flugga, Unst, Yell, Foula, Twatt, Cockermouth, Cocksburnpath (and I'm sure there is another one from round there too), Scunthorpe, Penistone, Myfanwy, Pant, and many others besides, such as Arsenal.


----------



## RhysB (9 Sep 2010)

somewhere near Stape (from memory) something like that in North Yorks, there was a sign for a lake or something called "Randy Mere" I thought was pretty funny


----------



## Maizie (10 Sep 2010)

Oooh, I'm reminded of my aunt and uncle. Sweetly innocent people, also fans of brass band music. They named their house "The Dyke" (as in "The Black Dyke Band", etc). Their house sign was stolen, they got a new one, that was stolen. Eventually one of their children explained to them _why_ it kept getting stolen...


----------



## Leah (10 Sep 2010)

There is the 'Land Of Nod' near Hull. It is signposted 'Land of Nod 2 miles' from a main road, but when you get there it's just a farm and a few outbuildings.


----------



## PpPete (10 Sep 2010)

youngoldbloke said:


> This thread could go on for ever ...........



Certainly could.
Many visitors to the SW France will have across the town of Condom.


----------



## jdrussell (10 Sep 2010)

I originally come from Deal in Kent, and there is a place there called Sandwich and right near it is Ham.

Apparently it is the most stolen road sign in the country.


----------



## Globalti (10 Sep 2010)

Well Ramsbottom s a pretty good one. Around there we also have Michael Wife lane. Further north we have Neddy lane and Startifants lane. Lovely names!


----------



## Matthames (10 Sep 2010)

There is a road I would probably be riding today called Freckly Hollow. There is a road near Winchelsea called Dumb Womans Lane.


----------



## rh100 (10 Sep 2010)

Lower, middle and Upper Wallop somewhere down south

and of course Whipmawhopma Gate (sp) in York


----------



## guitarpete247 (10 Sep 2010)

Ravenbait said:


> The first highlight of the Dumb Run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My old headteacher at primary school was a Mr Merkin. He was a vaguely disguised **** as well  . I really chuckled to myself when I learnt what the word meant. 

There's Wetwang in North Yorkshire. The late Richard Whiteley was the Honorary Mayor.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Sep 2010)

Time for this photo, I think:


----------



## Globalti (10 Sep 2010)

From Wikipedia, on the Austrian village of ****ing:

The village is especially popular with British tourists; as a local tour guide explained: "The Germans all want to see Mozart's house inSalzburg; the Americans want to see where _The Sound of Music_ was filmed; the Japanese want Hitler's birthplace in Braunau; but for the British, it's all about ****ing."[sup][11][/sup] Augustina Lindlbauer, the manager of an area guesthouse, noted that the area had lakes, forests and vistas worth visiting, but there was an "obsession with ****ing". Lindlbauer recalled how she had to explain to a British female tourist "that there were no ****ing postcards."[sup][12][/sup]
[sup]
[/sup]
[sup]and...[/sup]
[sup]
[/sup]
[sup]After a spate of thefts, which included the theft of all four signs in one single night, and a total of fifteen over a period of several years, in August 2005 the road signs were replaced with theft-resistant signs welded to steel and secured in concrete to prevent further chances of the sign being stolen.[sup][5][/sup][sup][15][/sup] Mayor Höppl said that officials were fed up with English-speaking tourists stealing the signs, and noted that with the newly installed signs it would take all night to steal one. Höppl said that tourists, and the money they bring to the area, were welcome, but locals were sick of replacing the signs.[sup][1][/sup][sup][16][/sup] Kommandant Schmitzberger, the local police chief, also hinted at other avenues to stop what he calls "foreign criminals" from disturbing order in the village. Schmitzberger, whilst not disclosing what other options were on the table, stated "What they are, I am not at liberty to disclose, but we will not stand for the ****ing signs being removed. It may be very amusing for you British, but ****ing is simply ****ing to us. What is this big ****ing joke? It is puerile."[sup][13][/sup][/sup]


----------



## plantfit (10 Sep 2010)

Wasps Nest between Nocton and Bardney, Pode Hole and Tongue End near Spalding in Lincolnshire

Rog


----------



## battered (10 Sep 2010)

There is a Land Of Green Ginger in Hull.

Also, I can't believe nbody has talked of the street in London that had to be renamed. Apparently it was the haunt of "ladies of the night" (ahem) and it became known officially a couple of centuries ago as "Grope c**t Lane" since that was what went on there. Some years later it was decided that this wasn't a suitable name and they renamed it.


----------



## battered (10 Sep 2010)

Just been reading, it seems that there was a Grope**** Lane in any number of towns, but they had mostly been renamed by 1600-something. They have become Grope Lane or Grape Lane.

Better though is an underpass in Castleford, Yorks, that had the delightful name of Tickle Cock Bridge. It was redeveloped and the local council decided to rename it "Tittle Cott Bridge" until the locals complained and it regained its proper name.


----------



## Benthedoon (10 Sep 2010)

I recently passed a 'willy road' and I frequently use 'turkey cock lane' both of which make me chuckle, as do 'wangford' and 'gaywood'. 
I drive all over for a living so I see quite a lot of amusing place/ road names. 
I will try to get pictures as they are funnier when you see them I think.


----------



## Davidc (13 Sep 2010)

The Austrian village Globalti refers to should get itself twinned with the French village of Condom (I think there may be more than one!).

Similar problems - the signs vanish, frequently.

Got one of the natives to take a picture of me, wife, 2 kids, standing behind the sign on the way out - the one with a red line through it. She said she should charge as it was nearly a full time job!


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Sep 2010)

Some time ago drove through a town in Umbria called 'Bastardo' - often wondered what the locals call themselves? 
(Wikipedia tells us 'the town grew around an inn and stabling station in the 17th or 18th centuries, and was once known as _Osteria del Bastardo_, or "Bastard's Inn."'


----------



## sadjack (13 Sep 2010)

There is "The Knocking Shop" in Knocking, Shropshire


----------



## galactico (13 Sep 2010)




----------



## Vikeonabike (13 Sep 2010)

Raunds Northants...


----------



## SBaxter (13 Sep 2010)

Sorry no pics  

Often pass through "UpperThong" near holmefirth!  

Then theres Wigglesworth on the way to Giggleswick! 

I also have a friend called Mr W Bull who use to live on Cow lane! (cambridge ish)


----------



## RetroSi (15 Sep 2010)

Next to Normandy just outside of Guildford Surrey is "Christmas Pie"
"Top of The World" is on Boxhill just outside of Dorking Surrey.


----------



## andy_wrx (16 Sep 2010)

davefb said:


> I commute past (ish) 'Nob End' , between Kearsley and Radcliffe.
> 
> 
> its mainly interesting as it's a nice canal  ( as well as comedy name  )
> ...




Nob End 

is in Little Lever

which is in Bolt-on

if we're being really juvenile !


----------



## Beardie (16 Sep 2010)

There is a street called Happy Land in Ashton Keynes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2010)

Close to the border between Germany and southern Holland is a town called Wankum.


----------



## battered (18 Sep 2010)

I had some work in Belgium, I was staying near Koksijde (pron "Cock-side") and working near Diksmuide (Pron "Dicks-Moyder"). Schoolboy giggles all round. Look, in our defence, rural Flanders in winter isn't very exciting when you don't speak Flemish and they won't speak French.


----------

